
Titan Key Replacement - finiteloops
https://myaccount.google.com/replacemykey
======
mtgx
Is this why?

[https://security.googleblog.com/2019/05/titan-keys-
update.ht...](https://security.googleblog.com/2019/05/titan-keys-update.html)

Google should have gone with NFC. This is why Yubico has never made a
Bluetooth Yubikey.

